# Mythic Fantasy Campaign, needs player/playtesters



## threefallentrees (Oct 6, 2002)

Hi.
I've been developing a mythic fantasy setting for the past few months, and the time has come to begin a game with it.  I'm applying a few rules tweaks, so I'd like players who are willing to comment on mechanics.

Here's the call I sent out to the Planescape mailing list:



> One thousand years ago, during the Skinchanger War, the goddess Moana took flesh in the body of Her priestess, Ereshta Tide-of-Blood. In a day and a night, She walked around the borders of the demon wasteland, Kuei-tzu Mu, and laid upon it a magic that was later named Moana's Decree. Blazing scarlet and blue, She declared that any skinchanger outside of that land would be visited by a plague and all the plagues of his brethren. So saying, She placed Her mouth to a spider demon's lips and sucked the breath from his body, and the legions of abominations standing before Her died, choking, in one terrible instant.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




If you're interested, drop me a line, or just reply to this thread.  If you want to check out the campaign website, it's here: http://www.geocities.com/torchbearer_rpg/index.html


----------

